# Super Jolly advice



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning all I'm looking at purchasing an SJ but I'm confused about the different types as described below

Available in the following versions:

MANUAL: with manual switch

TIMER: with timer switch

AUTOMATIC: with start every 12 doses and stop when the doser is full

being a newbie I have no idea what to go for. Any advice??


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The most common is the timer - you twist a dial and it grinds until the ticking clock tells it to stop. You can twist back to "stop" at any time once you have ground sufficient.

The automatic is not for home use - it will grind whenever there is less than c. 13 shots ground in the doser - this means masses of grounds going off before you use. It is meant for a high throughout coffee shop environment.

The manual is a flick on flick off button as I understand.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Manual switch:

http://sumberkencana.com/file/2016/06/MazzerMiniJollyManual.jpg

Timer switch:

https://www.mazzer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/major.jpg


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Bladevamp said:


> Morning all I'm looking at purchasing an SJ but I'm confused about the different types as described below
> 
> Available in the following versions:
> 
> ...





rob177palmer said:


> The most common is the timer - you twist a dial and it grinds until the ticking clock tells it to stop. You can twist back to "stop" at any time once you have ground sufficient.
> 
> The automatic is not for home use - it will grind whenever there is less than c. 13 shots ground in the doser - this means masses of grounds going off before you use. It is meant for a high throughout coffee shop environment.
> 
> The manual is a flick on flick off button as I understand.


You can remove the level sensor/micro switch inside the doser and change the wiring inside to make them simple on/off via the main switch


----------



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice much appreciated


----------

